# [2007] Coral Resorts



## luvmydog

I am looking for people who have purchased a timeshare through Coral Resorts in Hilton Head SC.  Has anyone encountered problems after they have purchased from them.


----------



## icydog

luvmydog said:


> I am looking for people who have purchased a timeshare through Coral Resorts in Hilton Head SC. Has anyone encountered problems after they have purchased from them.


 
I did own Port O'Call in HH a Coral Resorts timeshare. I bought resale but did attend a "sales presentation". I have attended dozens but this was by far the worst with the most lies. I hope you didn't get taken. What did you buy?


----------



## Jim McLaren

icydog said:


> I have attended dozens but this was by far the worst with the most lies.



I have to second that.  After the presentation I had to wonder if the salesman said a single true word.


----------



## DeniseM

Welcome to TUG!  If you bought from the developer, and you are still within the rescission period, *you should rescind TOMORROW*.  Get out your contract and follow the directions for rescinding exactly.  

Then you can take your time, do your homework, and make an informed decision with no pressure.  No matter what the salesman told you the same deal will be available next week  and next month, and probably next year, if you decide you want it after all, but usually you can buy the exact same property, resale, for 50% or less of what the developer wants.

You have absolutely nothing to lose by rescinding and everything to gain!

Good luck!


----------



## icydog

Jim McLaren said:


> I have to second that. After the presentation I had to wonder if the salesman said a single true word.


 
It was at the Coral Resorts presentation that the salesman threatened me. I'll never forget it! Later on I found out Archie, the salesman, was a convicted felon who had terrorized the staff there. I read in a timesharing publication, "Timesharing Today", that he was ultimately jailed for beating up his sales manager. 

I was furious that Coral allowed him to sit in front of my family knowing his background. I wrote them a letter saying so, but they, of course, never answered. I think it might have been _just rewards_ for the sales manager there because, when I complained about the criminal's behavior, the manager took the offender's side telling me, _I was wrong_. I eventually got my $100 by walking into the waiting room ( the one with all the prospective buyers) and repeating, in my loudest voice, the threats Archie made to me and my husband. The front office handed me the money quickly while hurrying me outside. The manager there said they couldn't get rid of Archie because _Coral wanted him there_. I guess they paid the price. 

For what's its worth Port O'Call is a lovely resort in spit of Coral Resort's, Reba Management's, input.


----------



## luv2vacation

I agree. I have been to way too many TS presentations to count and went to one of theirs last year. It was the worst ever!! We own at Island Links, bought a deeded property years ago when it was owned by Epic, and then Coral Resorts took it over. They HAVE done a lot in getting the property back in good shape and finishing the things that Epic planned and started before going bankrupt but THEY called us (on our first day there) with the pretense of an update on the resort and where they were going with it. They did NOT say it was a sales presentation. Then they got very belligerent and rude when we said that we weren't interested in buying more or upgrading our week to RCI points. (We own a deeded platinum week.)


----------



## icydog

luv2vacation said:


> I agree. I have been to way too many TS presentations to count and went to one of theirs last year. It was the worst ever!! We own at Island Links, bought a deeded property years ago when it was owned by Epic, and then Coral Resorts took it over. They HAVE done a lot in getting the property back in good shape and finishing the things that Epic planned and started before going bankrupt but THEY called us (on our first day there) with the pretense of an update on the resort and where they were going with it. They did NOT say it was a sales presentation. Then they got very belligerent and rude when we said that we weren't interested in buying more or upgrading our week to RCI points. (We own a deeded platinum week.)


 
Are they still doing this? Are they still hiring thugs to represent them. I too was invited for a owner's update not to take more than 60 minutes. I was yelled at and harrassed until we got up and walked out.


----------



## luvmydog

Thank you so much for your message.  We purchased a timeshare in Island Links in April of 2006.  We went to the sales presentation and when we didn't go for the expensive timeshare, we asked if there were any resales.  I have since found out that Coral resorts does not resell.  So they came back with a biennial timeshare(which supposedly was a resale) and we believed everything they told us.  We were told that April was not a busy month and that we would have no problem getting a place during a week of my school break in April.  We didn't have enough RCI points to book at that time but were told that we could call 45 days before we wanted to go and it would only be 9000 points.  So I called in Feb. 2007 and was told no way is there anything available and most likely will never be able to book anything during April breaks.
After several phone calls and e-mails I finally got a call back in June and was told there was nothing they could do.
I filed a complaint with the SC Dept. of Consumer Affairs and am in the process of working with them.  When Coral Resorts heard from the Dept. of CA, they called me and tried to settle with me but they are saying that I am not cooperating.  
I am not giving up and hope to have this resolved eventially.  This process with RCI and Coral Resorts has been very confusing.  I wish I had never signed the contract.
I am new to this site so I am learning how to use it.  I hope you get my reply.

Kathryn


----------



## DeniseM

luvmydog said:


> I have since found out that Coral resorts does not resell.  Kathryn



When we talk about buying resale, we mean from another owner - not from the developer.  Coral Resorts cannot stop an owner from selling their timeshare privately, unless Coral Resorts has right of first refusal and buys it from the owner, instead of letting it be resold to the public.


----------



## icydog

luvmydog said:


> Thank you so much for your message. We purchased a timeshare in Island Links in April of 2006. We went to the sales presentation and when we didn't go for the expensive timeshare, we asked if there were any resales. I have since found out that Coral resorts does not resell. So they came back with a biennial timeshare(which supposedly was a resale) and we believed everything they told us. We were told that April was not a busy month and that we would have no problem getting a place during a week of my school break in April. We didn't have enough RCI points to book at that time but were told that we could call 45 days before we wanted to go and it would only be 9000 points. So I called in Feb. 2007 and was told no way is there anything available and most likely will never be able to book anything during April breaks.
> After several phone calls and e-mails I finally got a call back in June and was told there was nothing they could do.
> I filed a complaint with the SC Dept. of Consumer Affairs and am in the process of working with them. When Coral Resorts heard from the Dept. of CA, they called me and tried to settle with me but they are saying that I am not cooperating.
> I am not giving up and hope to have this resolved eventially. This process with RCI and Coral Resorts has been very confusing. I wish I had never signed the contract.
> I am new to this site so I am learning how to use it. I hope you get my reply.
> 
> Kathryn


 
Yes, I got your note. Did you contact the resort and find out what they are offering to do for you? Don't dismiss their offers out of hand, they may be the only ones you'll get. A biennial, off season week in HH, is pretty much not worth the ink you used to sign for it. Listen to them and see if you can get out of this. Even a trade for a platinum week, annual of course, would be better than what you have. Did you know you are paying as much in maintenance fees as those with platinum, summer, weeks? I would seriously renegotiate (with an copy to the attorney general's office and the consumer affairs in SC) with Coral and don't be afraid of them either. The worst that can happen is they will say NO and you will be no worse off than you are right now.


----------



## Lakesgal

luvmydog said:


> I am looking for people who have purchased a timeshare through Coral Resorts in Hilton Head SC.  Has anyone encountered problems after they have purchased from them.


Yes, I bought Island Links thru Coral Resorts. Nothing they told me was true. I am currently putting together a Class Action suit against them for misrepresentation. Please tell me your story and let me know if you are interested in joining us. If you give me your regular email address, I will tell you what happened to me. Thanks.


----------



## mad

*me too*



Lakesgal said:


> Yes, I bought Island Links thru Coral Resorts. Nothing they told me was true. I am currently putting together a Class Action suit against them for misrepresentation. Please tell me your story and let me know if you are interested in joining us. If you give me your regular email address, I will tell you what happened to me. Thanks.



Please email me your phone # I would like to talk with you about class action suite. 

Thanks,

Mad


----------



## DeniseM

mad said:


> Please email me your phone # I would like to talk with you about class action suite.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Mad



The post you are referring to is from March, so your best bet is to click on the poster's blue user name and send her an email.


----------



## ERLTODD

We first purchased in 2007 and went down for what they called owners update.  We were told that someone would contact us to sell our developer's week and that would almost pay for our yearly payments.  However, we walked away with our pay going from 125.00 to 265.00.  We have been under such financial pressure that we are going to default.


----------



## DeniseM

ERLTODD said:


> We first purchased in 2007 and went down for what they called owners update.  We were told that someone would contact us to sell our developer's week and that would almost pay for our yearly payments.  However, we walked away with our pay going from 125.00 to 265.00.  We have been under such financial pressure that we are going to default.



If you default, they will turn you over to collections, and it will damage your credit rating.  If this timeshare is paid off, please consider giving it away instead of defaulting.  Let use know if you need help with that.


----------



## PhillyChic

ERLTODD said:


> We first purchased in 2007 and went down for what they called owners update.  We were told that someone would contact us to sell our developer's week and that would almost pay for our yearly payments.  However, we walked away with our pay going from 125.00 to 265.00.  We have been under such financial pressure that we are going to default.



This is a pretty old thread. How long ago did you do this?


----------



## JBaldwin

I know this is an old thread, but has anyone sorted out their problems with Coral Resorts?  We have a big mess with them.  We wanted to purchase at Island Links, because we had had two very good vacations there.

We wanted a three bedroom at Island Links.  They told us none were available, but that we could buy a 3-bedroom at anyone of their resorts on Hilton Head, and they would trade it out for Island links for a week that we would choose.  They even gave us a piece of paper to that affect which we signed.  

They gave us a floor plan for a 3-bedroom condo, told us we were purchasing a 3-bedroom condo, and guess what we have?  A 1-bedroom.  We did not discover this until last week.  No where in our contract does it stipulate what size the condo is.  All we had to go on was the floor plan they gave us.  

The maintenance fees are higher than they said they would be, and it turns out that we somehow the paper we signed is lost. 

I called a lawyer who told me to go straight to the attorney general which we've done.  

Has anyone else been successful with their lawsuits and complaints?


----------



## PhillyChic

JBaldwin said:


> I know this is an old thread, but has anyone sorted out their problems with Coral Resorts?  We have a big mess with them.  We wanted to purchase at Island Links, because we had had two very good vacations there.
> 
> We wanted a three bedroom at Island Links.  They told us none were available, but that we could buy a 3-bedroom at anyone of their resorts on Hilton Head, and they would trade it out for Island links for a week that we would choose.  They even gave us a piece of paper to that affect which we signed.
> 
> They gave us a floor plan for a 3-bedroom condo, told us we were purchasing a 3-bedroom condo, and guess what we have?  A 1-bedroom.  We did not discover this until last week.  No where in our contract does it stipulate what size the condo is.  All we had to go on was the floor plan they gave us.
> 
> The maintenance fees are higher than they said they would be, and it turns out that we somehow the paper we signed is lost.
> 
> I called a lawyer who told me to go straight to the attorney general which we've done.
> 
> Has anyone else been successful with their lawsuits and complaints?



If you've lost this paper that was an addendum to your contract, the resort and/or management company should have a copy of it in their records as well. Have you contacted either one to find out? Could be your solution right there


----------



## DeniseM

Chances are that this missing paper was not in your documents when you left the sales office, and they resort will deny any knowledge of it.


----------



## JBaldwin

DeniseM said:


> Chances are that this missing paper was not in your documents when you left the sales office, and they resort will deny any knowledge of it.



I guess I didn't make it clear, I have a copy of the paper stating we have a three-bedroom, they are denying we ever asked for a three-bedroom


----------



## PhillyChic

JBaldwin said:


> I guess I didn't make it clear, I have a copy of the paper stating we have a three-bedroom, they are denying we ever asked for a three-bedroom



Well then there you go! If you have it in writing stating you have a 3br, they have to honor that and deed you to a 3br.


----------



## alvinmh@directv.net

*Coral RResorts*

Yes, we are the latest victims. After reading many posting about Coral Resorts we feel even more foolish if that is possible. We have been with Coral Resorts for 3 previous years with no issues. We decided to up-grade to a 3 bedroom platinum week. We were told it has a rci value of 106,500 rci pts. We were told we would receive an election form yearly to decide if we would vacation at Coral Resorts or take the points. As it turns out there is no such program and our 3 bedroom has turned into a 2 bedroom. Owner services said they will fix the rci points issue and that it would take some time. Any suggestions?


----------



## twilkins22

*Scammed*

I am a recent victim of Coral Resorts.  My husband and I purchased a triennial week.  When we got home we decided to cancel.   I called to find out where to mail the promotional materials so I wouldn't be charged and was made "an offer I couldn't refuse." We were promised an additional developer week that would be rented out immediately and would give us money to pay the mortgage.  Needless to say it is 3 months later and nothing.  No one there will return my phone calls. I spoke to my salesman who said to speak with Brent Trew who would refund my money.  I have called Mr. Trew for everyday for a week and have not received a returned phone call.  Do I have a leg to stand on here if I call an attorney or the SC consumer affairs?


----------



## coolgunz

*Coral Resorts Accused of Fraud*

Re: Dwight Trew - Owner Coral Resorts

Excerpts from: TimeSharing Today (Mar/Apr 2006)

Coral Resorts Accused of Fraud

As consumer complaints mount, a former salesman for a Hilton Head Island timeshare company claims in court papers that the company engaged in fradulent practices.

Archie Elliott worked for Coral Resorts, which markets and sells timeshare units at Coral Sands and Island Links... in order to close sales, as a general practice, managers knowingly made statements and guarantees to buyers that were not truthful.

The affidavit was filed to support a motion of property owners of Island Links time shares. The owners have asked a state court judge to appoint a receiver to manage the company, claiming fraudulent sales practices put the development at financial risk because of the possibility of future lawsuits...

Elliott's claims are similar to 38 complaints from buyers that Coral Resorts sales staff made verbal assurances that differed from contracts buyers later signed. The complaints, filed over a two-year period... were made to the state Real Estate Commission, which regulates the industry...

Representatives from Coral Resorts and the Real Estate Commission met May 26 to discuss the complaints after the commission described them as "alarming and far in excess of any reasonably acceptable norm, " according to an April 14 letter from the commission to Dwight Trew, developer of Coral Sands and Island Links.

[No further mention was made whether anything ever came of the motion to the South Carolina judge. Apparently nothing ever came of it, since we purchased our timeshare in late 2010, and the same sales tactics were being practiced.

Shame on the South Carolina Real Estate Commission for allowing Dwight Trew to continue defrauding unknowing consumers!!!]


----------



## coolgunz

*Actions Necessary to Bring Justice*

The steps necessary to bring Coral Resorts to justice are several:

1. Plaster the internet with real life stories of the fraud (perceived or actual) committed by Coral Resorts, whether it invloves Coral Reef; Coral Sands; Island Links; or Port O'Call. Mention all of these by name, as well as Hilton Head Island and words such as fraud.

[Internet search engines determine ranking by frequency and relevance to search phrases. It shouldn't be that difficult to cause consumer complaints to become the highest ranking "hits" for Coral Resorts.]

2. Stop any friends, relatives, or even strangers from even stepping foot on any Coral Resorts properties, let alone visiting their "sales presentations".

3. Encourage all recent buyers to rescind their deals with Coral Resorts immediately.

4. Encourage all current owners to NOT default. This is the worst possible thing a buyer could do. Default is playing into the "business model" of Dwight Trew and his gang.

5. I have PLENTY of other ideas, which I won't mention at the moment. All of them are focused on denying Coral Resorts the "cash flow" they need to operate their business.

[None of my ideas involve violence or illegal activity!]


----------



## coolgunz

*Another "Fast Switch" at Coral Resorts*

I thought about NEVER visiting Hilton Head again, but I now think that's the wrong decision.

Yes... the people of Hilton Head Island and Beaufort County, S.C. should put Coral Resorts out of business.

And yes... they are partially responsible for this and other "timeshare frauds".

But Hilton Head is an otherwise wonderful place to visit.

I think we as consumers can put Coral Resorts out of business.

To start with... let's name all these employees with whom we've been dealing. I don't think it's enough to just say "the salesman" or "the rep". Let's name them by person. Why not? What if anything can they sue about? Just be honest and tell the truth.

My "vacation counselor" was Mark Broderick.

The "verification officer" was Sheldon Stanhope.

The owner services representatitve Lori Lucas.

Their attorney (at closing) was K. Michael Barfield.

Their law firm: Barnwell, Whaley, Patterson, & Helms of Charleston, S.C.

Despite what they might say... everyone involved in any fraudulent transactions concerning Coral Resorts - Island Links is jointly and severally responsible.

Don't listen to them or their attorneys.

I will soon seek legal counsel myself.

By the way... as I was reviewing my contract... I just noticed another scam they pulled on me.

We purchased an ANNUAL timeshare -- but the contract says "Tri-X" in three different places, and one of those places it also says "(Every Third Year Usage)".

Sheldon Stanhope signed those papers, so I'm holding him personally responsible for that "fast switch".


----------



## coolgunz

*Let's Agree to Fix This Problem Permanently*

Let's all agree to fix this problem permanently.

The best justice would be to see these crooks go to jail.

Will that happen?

Probably not.

Steal from your local store or rob a bank and you'll be looking at some serious time in the state penitentiary.

But participate in "white collar crime", even if it involves millions or billions of dollars, and you'll probably never spend any hard time in prison.

What's up with that anyway?:annoyed: 

But if we can put these turkeys out of business, and follow that up with a civil lawsuit to strip away all their assets... well that's almost as good as prison.

If we can't get them sent to prison... then making sure they all end up penniless would provide some sort of satisfaction.

By the way... have you ever visited their website?

No self-respecting 21st Century company would have such a lame website!

Don't despair.  It may seem at times like we're beating a dead horse...

:deadhorse:

but we can do this if we all band together!

Unfortunately... it may prove an expensive lesson, as most of us will NEVER recover our total investment!


----------



## tabbermom

*Help with legal action?*

We are currently on HHI using a Developer Week from Coral Resorts.  We attended the Owner's Update this past weekend where the misrepresentation continued.  At the close of our discussion, Danny, our second (pressure) counselor concluded by telling us we could sell our tri-annual timeshare back to Coral Resorts for two cents per point (even the the counselor we started the hour with stood there and told him it would be five cents per point).  Anyway, when I asked Danny to put his $500 quote in writing, he refused to do so saying "Because I don't have to!". 

My husband and I tried in vain last year to find a lawyer on HHI who would even speak with us about taking leagal action.  Does anyone have a recommendation?  In 2009, we thought we'd purchased an annual week AND the guarantee that our Gatinlinburg timeshare would be sold within 6 months regardless that the paperwork stated there was no guarantee.  Sheldon Stanhope assured us that he had a corporate buyer who needed such a property to use as a vacation incentive for employees. Imagine our surprise when we found out we had a tri-annual week and the Gatlinburg timeshare is still ours. HAH!  We would love to get in touch with someone with legal expertise to consult with.  Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.  I've heard there might be a class action suit in the works but can't find any info on it.

Oh, and we found out this year in our update that we would need additional points to get a summer week (platinum time).  We had apparently purchased the last week of the gold season.


----------



## tschwa2

I hate to be the one to dump on your parade but you did sign a contract that stated what you bought and it did have information about the period to rescind your contract.  I am certainly not defending the salespeople and everyone else involved with selling timeshares but your boat to "recover our total investment" sailed long ago (10 minutes after your rescission period ended.  99.7% who purchase timeshares retail won't recover any investment.  

Unfortunately the law will side with the lying timeshare folks because they have the signed paper and all you have is hearsay.  Try to seperate your hate for the TS selling force with the rest of the TS experience.  Try to learn to use what you have to get the best vacations possible and/or how to legally dispose of it if you can.

I own a  every other year week at Island Links that I bought resale.  I avoid TS presentations in general (although I think I am good at saying no to retail) and certainly recommend friends and family to stay far far away from presentations.

Two of the biggest Mantra's here are:
1. Buy resale never retail
2. How do you know a TS salesperson is lying? his lips are moving.

PS Be careful of anyone wanting money to help you with your problem. From recovery companies to companies guaranteeing to sell your TS.  Most of them are scams too.


----------



## Fitts

*Coral Resorts Complaints*

Check the BBB website. Coral Resorts is not BBB accredited, rank of F, lots of complaints. Also see The Island Packet for 5/2/2010, "New Complaints..."article about more complaints with the SC Real Estate Commission since Coral Resorts was told to change their sales tactics in 2005.


----------



## JBaldwin

tschwa2 said:


> I hate to be the one to dump on your parade but you did sign a contract that stated what you bought and it did have information about the period to rescind your contract.  I am certainly not defending the salespeople and everyone else involved with selling timeshares but your boat to "recover our total investment" sailed long ago (10 minutes after your rescission period ended.  99.7% who purchase timeshares retail won't recover any investment.
> 
> Unfortunately the law will side with the lying timeshare folks because they have the signed paper and all you have is hearsay.  Try to seperate your hate for the TS selling force with the rest of the TS experience.  Try to learn to use what you have to get the best vacations possible and/or how to legally dispose of it if you can.
> 
> I own a  every other year week at Island Links that I bought resale.  I avoid TS presentations in general (although I think I am good at saying no to retail) and certainly recommend friends and family to stay far far away from presentations.
> 
> Two of the biggest Mantra's here are:
> 1. Buy resale never retail
> 2. How do you know a TS salesperson is lying? his lips are moving.
> 
> PS Be careful of anyone wanting money to help you with your problem. From recovery companies to companies guaranteeing to sell your TS.  Most of them are scams too.



A little update on my lastp post: when we found out they had given us a 1-bedroom instead of a 3-bedroom, I used the contract to get them back.  We had notes and documented phone conversations stating that we were purchasing a 3-bedroom condo at Island Links.  In the standard contract it says that they will provide you with a floor plan of the unit you purchased.  I contacted Brent Trew and informed him that the only floor plan I had was for a 3-bedroom which was true.  Guess what?  They gave us the 3-bedroom for a fixed week.  It wasn't at Island Links as we requested, but at Port O Call which is another one of their older resorts on HHI.  We compromised only because the original contract we signed was for Port O Call, and we really couldn't get around that.  What pushed Brent Trew to the brink was a letter I wrote to the BBB.  That REALLY does work.  They don't want another complaint to the BBB.  We also signed letter agreeing that they would give us a 3-bedroom fixed week in the week we wanted.  

And by the way, going to the attorney general does not work.  

But wait...there's more!!!!  One of our big complaints was that at the sales meeting we were told we could use our week at ANY of the Coral Resorts locations.  All we had to do was tell someone when we paid our maintenance fee which resort we wanted to use.  To try to convince us this was true, they put us at the fancy 3-bedroom unit overlooking the new lazy river at Coral Sands.  We did have a lovely week using this fine unit.  But of course, we were taken into a meeting where they informed us that there was no way we could use our Port O Call week at Coral Sands unless we wanted to upgrade!  The cost?  $13,000!  AND, they told us they would buy my timeshare week in Surfside (the one they promised to sell last year), and we could pay off the mortgage with the rented out developer weeks that would come with our upgrade.  NOT.  At least we had enough sense to walk away from that.  

In short, it is difficult to get out of the contracts, but if you have any written record of agreements made when you purchased your timeshare at Coral Resorts, even if it notes scratched on a piece of paper by the salesperson, these can be very helpful in negotiating your way into getting what you thought you paid for.  

Our problem was not sorted out to our complete satisfaction, but at least we have something to show for it. I still haven't sold my bi-annual week in Surfiside.  (If any of you are interested, it's a nice place, and I'll give you a great deal on it.)  We do have a fixed week in HHI at Port O Call, but we have been scammed, cheated and lied to so many times, I can't say.  They have turned fixing "their little mistake" scamming into an artform.  

Stay away from Coral Sands and tell all your friends to do the same!


----------

